# The Black Templars



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

Howdy All!

i thought i would post a project log for my new armor The Black Templars.
i am currently in the converting stage at the moment i have some models painted but i need to figure out my camera before i can post pics of them

*Army:*

HQ
Chaplain
Marshel
Emporers Champion

Elite
Sword Brethren
C/C Terminator Squad 5man
C/C Terminator Squad 5man

Troops
Initiate Squad (10 Man)
Initiate Squad (10 Man)
Neophytes (8 atm)

Fast Attack
Assault Squad

Transport
Rhino

Heavy Support
Land Raider Crusader

*Legend*
Finished
Basecoated
Converting / Assembling
No Status

please C&C and post any ideas or questions. without further ado here is some pictures on my WIP Assault Marines


































and a blurring pic of my painting


----------



## Liber Heresius (May 10, 2009)

Wow, I really like your painting and conversions (especially the assualt marine). Very nice work! The only thing I can maybe suggest is add more parchment/ purity seals, Black Templars can never have too many purity seals! 

and just a note on the side, watch your use of coloured text, that stuff is normally reserved for admins, mods, etc.


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

ahh .. may change it then 

thanks for the comments dude.. yeah i still got lots of parchment and purity seals to go


----------



## art (Feb 16, 2008)

Hi,

It's a very good work on your space-marines ! I really like the WIP assault marines ! Very good conversions ! The paint look like good on the others SM.
Just a problem your pictures are fuzzy, maybe you should try to use the macro-mode (with the flower).
+rep
Art.


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

yeah i have done a few more conversions tabards and big ass purity seals and stuff ill post pictures of them when i get a chance.. ill try macro mode aswell thank heaps for your help!


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

very nice conversions there, i really like the assault marine with the flames coming out of the jump pack. + rep


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

Nice additon to the details of the model man! Well done, now get some killer pics of your painting so we can appreciate that!


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

nice painting man. like that jetpack. (Thought i'd say, I'm selling some templars *here*, i'd be happy to take them off and post them to AUS.)


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

Update! Update! Update!

haha 

not a huge one as i havent had heaps of time to do stuff but i put 2 dudes together and now just have one more to put together and some flames to do and im fin with the conversions.. ill take a snappy add to the conversion contest and then start painting
i have a "Painting Night" as i call it with my mates on saturday so ill probably finish of the conversions then and have some new pics of the completed squad on monday.. ill also get some pics of what i have painted so far!

anyway on to the picatures

[p.s some pics are light and some are dark.. i was trying to work out my camera]

Group Photo








side shot of my halberd dude








side shot of my wip/scratch chaplain









and a pic of my dog that was on my camera!!!









her name is foxy!

well ill have a post later on !

p.s i know where is well bad mould lines.. but i dont have a file/sander so ill do that once i get one... and do a little trimming on some parts iwth my knife.. but ill do that once im fin on converting.


----------



## Broken Sword (Jan 5, 2009)

Your Chaplain looks incredible. I never thought of using a Berzerker head to make a Chappy before, but now that I know ... Keepu up the great work man, your assault Marines look incredible.


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

thanks for the comments!

ill do a little run down of what i have used

my 2 sheilds are from the black templar conversion box and they are dreadnaught fronts.
my halberd is from a old mordheim kit
yes your right the head is a berzerker head. ( i only really used it because i wanted a skull face for my chappie and it was the only skull head i had )
the metal point arm is from a old blister vet sargeant i had for my blood angels
the crozius is made from a power axe that i trimmed the axe part off. and the top is from the new command squad box. (i got it off a mate)

last night a trimmed all the cork to make it more fluid and look more like rock than peices of corkboard glued together 

i used florist wire for the reinforcement on the flames.. and also the dude standing on the big teir has a wire through the cork attaching to his foot.

i also have 1 more troop to make which i have finish the body and some of the green stuff work. (he is up the top the dude with the sword) i just need to do his base. 
(am going to make him blasting off a wall.)

and then im going to do a scenic base for the whole squad while they are not in play

also the sword from the dude up the top i am yet to base is from the same mordheim kit as the halberd and the sheild is from the assault squad kit.


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

Looking good mate keep up the good work.
I especially like the assault marines, Ive always hated them being on the ground good stuff matey.
+rep


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

thanks heaps munk for the the response!
ive been filing down mold lines BLEH!

i just bought some CC termies today so i might start having a play with them over the long weekend (oh yes my friends its a long weekend in perth australia booyah!)

only thing that sucks is i wont be able to have these all up for the conversion contest = devo!


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

Update,

have finished some of the shoulder pads and battle damage also carved up the rocks a bit better.. got some individual pics. have a look!

Chaplain!

















Bolt Pistol / Chainsword dude









Plasma Pistol / Halberd (Chainsword) dude

















Spinny Sheild n Sword dude

















jumpin to the side dude









GRoup Shot!


----------



## Franko1111 (Jun 25, 2008)

where did you get the halberd from 

and awesome job, damn you now I have to buy more assault marines


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

i got the halberd and giant sword from a old mordheim kit i had... i bought and never used it but there is heaps of handy weaps in there!


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

Great stuff. I like all the extra's on the models and jump pack unit looks awesome. I think my only critisicm modeling wise is the one with the crossed trails. Just looks like he was turned backwards and did a 180. Doesnt look right imo, but it could just be me. Gamewise, that unit will never be able to get a cover save with TLOS.


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

@death of angels: yeah i know your right... thats why i have decided to not glue them to the flames.. that way i will make a little stand on some extra bases i have so i can have them on normal bases while i play and then put them on the flames when im not playing.

anyway all here is a update of something completely different first up we have some pics of a marshel i have created with spare parts.. but i have ordered a new base from back to base-ix a ebay store so when they arrive i might change it so he is killing a chaos lying on the ground.. not inside a tank.. but we will see

the chaos guy is from a chaos rhino i purchased a long time ago and converted into BT
the cloak is from a spare bit i purchased from wargamersdirect (another ebay store)
the sword is made from parts from the BT conversion kit and the lions heads on the back pack are from the same chaos rhino kit.

















and recently i purchased a CC termie squad.. i did their bases and basecoated them over the weekend and i started painting two of them last night.. they arent finished yet i still need t do highlights in teh cloth and i am thinking of washing the black with a grey a few times and then doing a badab black wash to give it some depth. i need to re-do some of the red and then to all my black touch ups... i suck at eyes so ill probably get them as neat as i can and hit them with a bit of GW Varnish to make them pop anyway onto the pics


































a pic of the whole squad









i think the bases need a lil more lighting i think i had them right but i gave them a badab black wash and it toned it down to much i think.


----------



## The Gopher (Apr 18, 2009)

It looks like you might be having issues with balance on the assault marines. Consider using a washer about the same size as the base and gluing that to the bottom. 

I've seen a few guys at my local GW do it and it makes those top heavy models stand up straight no matter what!


----------



## NurglingStomper (Jan 31, 2009)

Now that is one cute dog!!!...oh yeah and the army is pretty cool too. Haha jk, I really like the assault marines with the flames coming out. Hmmm might steal that idea......keep up the good work. Now please accept my rep,good sir.


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

haha thanks guys 

the problem with the balance with the assault marines is definatly there.. however i have wire glued to the bottom of the bases which is making it hard to glue any heavy items underneath. i might look at making a 40mm base that can be bluetaced onto th ebottom of the taller models.. but i am no 100% at the moment.


----------



## zas240 (Apr 3, 2009)

is it just me or can no one else see the pics? any way from what ive learned from peoples responses, their good.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

I don't know how I've missed this one! Another Templar for the cause!

Looking really good so far. Your conversions are very unique and will add great character to your army. 

I'm liking the start you've made on your termies, especially the eyes, they look very nice.

Good job! :victory:

Reaper

+Rep


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

thanks guys i dont really have any updates at the moment as i havent been able to do any painting/converting

i have another 5 termie bodies bases coming in the mail to use the rest of my claws and hammers on 

and ive still got my scout boxkit and my 2nd tac squad in box form  i want to try and finish painting my 1st tac squad before i start putting my 2nd one together.

thank you heaps for all the comments!


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

no image updates as of yet but a bunch of bits came in the mail today
along with some honey coloured static grass (just dried grass pretty much) that i am going to put in the cracks of the tiles i have made.

im thinking of making my tiles out of plastic card that way i can do a kind of marble effect.

so yeah.. i have been thinking about starting another army but i just dont know what to do... it has to be something i can convert alot and plays differently (alot) to the sm. i dont like the look of tyranids so im tossing up between eldar and orks.

but does anyone else have some suggestions


----------



## Alexious (Apr 13, 2009)

Azwraith said:


> no image updates as of yet but a bunch of bits came in the mail today
> along with some honey coloured static grass (just dried grass pretty much) that i am going to put in the cracks of the tiles i have made.
> 
> im thinking of making my tiles out of plastic card that way i can do a kind of marble effect.
> ...



Go Guard.... The Guard needs you!.


----------



## Wreska (Aug 16, 2008)

something else than spacemarines thats easy to convert.. mhh guard would probably be pretty good but i would love to see you start an Inquisition army


----------



## Franko1111 (Jun 25, 2008)

mmmmm, on the new army idea you can't go past guard. hell you could do a nurgle one or khorne mabye slannesh or ever go loyalist:grin:. one idea that I wish i had the money for is a feudel world guard regiment using men at arms with lasguns but the choises are many and the money is scares:dunno:


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

franko yeah i was going to do the fuedal world army i think they look really cool but i ended up going with two armies... Orks and Tau

so now i collect Black Templars/Bad Moons and zee T'au havent decided on a faction for tau yet.

but im doing a mecha style battlesuit army

im wondering if i should continue this thread and just post the progress on all my armies here... or if i should create a new one for each army.. not sure.... but i enjoy project logs because i like to see what other people think... i did some really basic converting on my new AoBR orks.. i changed the warboss's pose so he has both arms stretched out and i green stuffed some muscles in his shoulder joint.. and i must say its the best greenstuff work i have done so far so ill take some pics of that tonight and post them up tomorrow ... so i can see if you all think the same! i have started painting my orks which i will need some opinions on so ill post them up aswell... if anyone knows how to paint yellow that would be a big help. but i am looking through the tut section cose i think either gareth or damned fist might have a tut up for it!

oh an the only reason i didnt go guard is cose my cousin has started collecting them. and then my other mate is going to collect eldar so we will all have a sm army and then combined we will have guard/eldar/orks/tau
so we can have some good variaty in our games.


----------



## ogrebane (May 3, 2009)

A couple of things of note.

Green work is very good but for smoke trails perhaps you might want to use somethng cheaper like milliput of magic sculpy. I love it when models are done in the flying pose they look more dynamic.

With the cork bases get a pair of tweezers and pic random bits out between the layers so they dont look like cork tiles layed on top of each othe . I have put in a pic of one of my ogres to show you what I mean.

When you take pics use a plain background like a sheet of white paper. I use a graded blue background so as not to distract the viewer from the mini.

Overall a very high standard of work. If you have only been sculpting for a few months then there are alot of great minis ahead of you.

Cheers.


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

Update!

here is the current status of my termies... i havent developed much have i ><
also i have started a new thread for my bad moons check them out!


----------



## Underground Heretic (Aug 9, 2008)

I love the fading on the lighting claws. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

i havent done painting in a long time but here is the first stuff i painted since getting back into warhammer .. (painted about 6 months ago) or whenever i joined heresy  so probably like 3 months ago....


















and a rhino sorry the pics are blurry


----------



## AM. (Jun 16, 2009)

The rhino could look more realistic with "sand" all over the traks and some grey highlights, imho. Nice army and keep it up


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

*Highlights! Highlights! Highlights! Highlights! Highlights! Highlights!
*
May I suggest a tinge of blue to the Highlights, it sometimes looks better than just plain grey.

Very cool conversions, now you just have to paint them!


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

yeah i know mordeth but as i said the are my first paintings i need to go back and re-do them... but meh  once im finished everything else lol


----------



## CMDR_VELIK (May 20, 2009)

the templars are getting there. like the lightning claws they are cool.


----------



## Pronolex (Jul 26, 2009)

Wow, that looks realy good mate! I love the assault marines, the green stuff realy brings out the - Awesomness - of them. Nice chaplain too

+Rep
Wonderful work, I commend you!

Pro


----------

